# 88 wrangler plow size



## mtnxtreme (Jan 25, 2011)

I'm running a 6' Western Uni Mount, every time I make a pass I need to go half a blade or it leaves a line of snow, and it takes forever, is my blade too small, can I go wider, or maybe add wings of some sort, how abt weight, maybe a poly plow ??


----------



## BigDBoots (Dec 24, 2008)

If you do some reading many guys run a 7 or 7.5 on their jeep. You can try wings or make some extensions, or just buy a 7.5. Put an add a leaf up front and call it done.


----------



## mtnxtreme (Jan 25, 2011)

Does anyone know if I find a 7'-6" blade only will my pump work on the wider plow are all Uni Mount pumps the same regardless of plow size ?


----------



## jasonv (Nov 2, 2012)

The pump doesn't care what the blade length is.
Going up a foot isn't going to suddenly make a night/day difference when it comes to snow spilling past the ends. Especially considering that if you're having to go half-blade to keep it from spilling, that means you're going with a 3-foot past the snow edge. Add a foot and now you only gain 6 inches of freedom.

Simply put, the snow is going to spill around the blade any time you try to push too much of it at a time, and you aren't going to fix it by going slightly longer. The important piece when it comes to plow length, is that it needs to extend slightly beyond the outside of the wheels when FULLY ANGLED.

The wider the blade, the harder it is to push. Don't go bigger than you need it to be.


----------



## mtnxtreme (Jan 25, 2011)

I hear ya, but I had an 8 footer on my F350 and never had snow spilling used to catch a 3/4 or full blade all the time. Maybe its just too small for my parking area abt. 100 x 100 then the drive is 1800 ft. ?


----------



## jasonv (Nov 2, 2012)

mtnxtreme;1968373 said:


> I hear ya, but I had an 8 footer on my F350 and never had snow spilling used to catch a 3/4 or full blade all the time. Maybe its just too small for my parking area abt. 100 x 100 then the drive is 1800 ft. ?


There are more factors at work than just the blade length; a really big one is the blade's ANGLE. A very small difference in the blade angle can make a huge difference in terms of where that snow spills off. The slipperyness of the blade surface also makes a big difference. A blade that the snow sticks to will cause snow to pile up in front of it more than a slippery blade. Think of this as a poly blade vs a rusty steel.


----------

